# Hi Everybody ... I am New!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. Just to tell you a bit about myself, my name is Gracie, and I own a 17-year old OTTB named Jubilee. She's a bay and 16.2 hh. Her showname is "To the Rhythm." She's highly trained in dressage and showjumping. Right now I am just doing basic dressage with her, because I myself don't have dressage training but I hope to find a dressage coach soon. I've done mostly English equitation and jumping. Jubilee is also my first horse and I've had her since October. I've always loved horses and I know it sounds corny, but she's a dream come true!! Here are some pictures: 























































Hope you enjoyed the pics! I look forward to talking to you guys!!


----------



## equirena (May 9, 2008)

Aww Gracie! Your horse is SO cute! : ) 

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Equirena, thank you! She has a great personality to go with her cuteness!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww shes lovely 
welcome to the forum


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! You and her are both very pretty. Welcome to the forum and have a great time. I've seen you've already made a fair few of posts.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Gracie!  

Your mare is beautiful, you look like you have a great bond going on.
And I dont think it sounds corny at all, I think you'l find everyone here will agree as they feel the same. :wink:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thank you all! I enjoy her very much.  And I'm looking forward to participating on the forum.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

You two make a beautiful team! Welcome


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Missy, thank you!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

aw your horse in lovely! welcome to the forum


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, thanks Smartie! Welcome to you too!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------

